# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  LearN AraBiC (LeSson 3)

## mokka

Dialogue... 
A.Peace be upon you	Salamu aleekum		السلام عليكم
B.Peace be upon you	Wa aleekum essalam	     وعليكم السلام
A.What’s your name?	Esmak aih?		إسمك إيه؟
B.My name is Samy, and you?	Ana Sami wa enti?	     انا سامي. وأنت؟ 
A.My name is Eman.	Ana Eman		أنا إيمان
B.From where you are? 	Enti meneen	       إنتي منين؟
A.I am from China, and you?	Ana men esseen wa enta		أنا من الصين. وأنت؟
B.I am from Egypt	Ana men Masr	     أنا من مصر
Welcome 	Ahlan wasahlan 	A.	أهلاً وسهلاً
B.Welcome with you	Ahlan beeki	     أهلاً بيكِ

----------

